# Saw guy fall off lift.



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen tards jump off deliberately mid-lift. Our mountains are small though so it is no higher than a two story building. Still a dumbass thing to do in my opinion. Especially considering our hills are 90% ice.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

oh 

my



goshhh


i jumped off a porch into a snowbank and broke my foot ruined the season. Never tha same, will never jump again neverrrrr, it even ruined the next season when i was hittin jumps and broke my leg cuz my foot wasnt strong enough...i want to learn hit jumps without dying


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Man that's some scary stuff. I'm glad that dude didn't seriously injure himself or worse yet land on someone. 

Going up the mountain on a lift I'm usually not worried but this past trip in Angel Fire I took the lift back down with my wife (I didn't trust her boarding back down and I really wanted to show her the view anyway) and I have to admit it was kinda scary going down and I kept thinking, "Man I hope we don't fall of this damned thing."


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Got to have the bar down! They are not there for good looks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

roremc said:


> Got to have the bar down! They are not there for good looks.


What?! They aren't? :cheeky4:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, that is pretty crazy. I've never seen it. I wouldn't want to try it. My lifts are high enough that it would definitly hurt when you hit the ground.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

saw a kid about 6-8yrs old fall off the lift at brighton one year ... he just never got on the chair well and tried to hang on but the others on the lift were just kids too and couldnt keep him up. they were in the chair in front of us. He dropped about 25 feet and landed about as well as one could .. totally length wise with his whole body at the same time head arms torso and legs. the biggest issue was one of his arms was underneath him so he did have some pretty bad damage to it and his ribs ... totally weirded us out .. as a parent ( not his parent ) I just had the instinct to help and almost jumped myself but kinda gained my composure


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

twin89 said:


> Ok, so i just got back from an amazing day at Snow Summit riding with some friends on my brothers new board (o-matic celebrity) from wiredsports (which i will write a review for soon), and i'm going down one of the runs and im waiting for my friends and then out of the corner of my eye i see this guy fall 20 or so feet off one of the 2 express lifts they have and land slightly off the trail. My reaction was like HOLY $%^&!!!!! and so i unstrapped and went over to him and asked him if he was ok, and he didn't seem to even know what happened to him, but he soon got up and walked towards the trail when the ski patrol checked him out, and that is when i left.
> 
> He was on the chair lift with 2 other of his friends it seemed like and i'm not sure how he fell off, they clearly did not have the bar down, and it was either his fault or maybe his friends fault, but maybe he was drunk or something, i duno, it was a pretty crazy sight, thought i'd share this bit of info to maybe make people put the bar down on the lift or don't be an idiot on the lifts, people can really get hurt, and this guy was just lucky.
> 
> ...


your brothers board?yeah right,you know you won that board for you. damn you for not letting me win.j/k.
btw,you did win this o-matic right?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Last weekend at ABasin I was jamming away to my tunes in my helmet and the lift I was on came to an abrupt stop. I hit the mute button and all I could hear was this girl screeming. I looked 2 chairs back and there was a little girl (7-9 or so) dangling from the chair while her dad (i assume) was hanging on for dear life to her jacket. A couple boarders that had just barely boarded bailed the lift and went down to catch her in case she fell. Everyone responded pretty quick. Ski Patrol was there and threw up a latter real quick to get up and help. It was frusturating to watch this dude not just yank her back up there. I mean come on he totally could have from my and many others vantage point. People were yelling like crazy. The dumb parent had 2 small children with him on this 3 man lift and the dumbass was NOT sitting in the middle. So stupid. Ski Patrol hiked the crazy latter and helped him pull her back up. After she was settled the lift went on and she had to ride all the way to the top. I thought that part was stupid and they should have taken the poor frieghtened girl down!!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope I never see someone dangle or drop from a chair and get hurt...I did see some stupid bitch teenager girl jump off in front of me on a lift one time tho, I have no idea why, well all four said there gonna jump did a countdown and one did. It was into powder and not that high, but still...Why?
Than came even more annoying OMG's and screaming. I called her an idiot as we passed over top, she seemed offended like I was gonna say right on.

As for the bar I am guilty of never pulling it down, but I usually ride with my fiancee who always does.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> your brothers board?yeah right,you know you won that board for you. damn you for not letting me win.j/k.
> btw,you did win this o-matic right?


haha, well i won it partly for me, brother is in marines right now so it is mine till his tour ends =) (great board btw)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> I've seen tards jump off deliberately mid-lift. Our mountains are small though so it is no higher than a two story building. Still a dumbass thing to do in my opinion. Especially considering our hills are 90% ice.


Having done it in the past (although from no more than 15ft or so into pow) and open to doing it again in the future, it's just one of those things you do just cuz. No real reason or point to it, especially with the risk of getting your ticket clipped, but just to do it I guess.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> As for the bar I am guilty of never pulling it down, but I usually ride with my fiancee who always does.


Our resort doesnt even have the bar, everywhere else I've ridden does, but it seems like the only reason it's really needed is human carelessness.


----------



## crowe176 (Mar 2, 2009)

EPIC FAIL


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope ski patrol gave the dad a good talking too.
It took me weeks of riding before i stopped being nervous of lifts, even now though I always keep the bar down.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Our lifts don't even have a bar. They don't get that high but since we are all man made snow there are times when it is just bare rocks below. Only time it sucks is when you are leaning forward a bit and some newb causes the lift to stop. That can make your heart skip a beat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

2 weeks ago i was at wack ass windham mountain and the lady on the lift was telling me that some young kid, 8 or 9 years old or so fell off the lift that day, from pretty high too. He/she hit a snowblower and was knocked out. Ski patrol came over and got them and they were ok, but damn, I really do put those bars down now. I used to lounge out with my board up on the lift chair without the bar down, not anymore though. Besides the bar is kind of comfortable to pull down anyway, you can rest your board on the things on the bottom or lean on it. 

As for the dad with the little kid, as a parent, how can you not find the strength to pull your 7 year old daughter back up on the lift??? Fuck that!! If my kid slipped off the lift you better believe that Im gonna find the strength to pick him/her back up!!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a lot of lifts around here without bars.....And some of them get crazy high off the ground...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> As for the dad with the little kid, as a parent, how can you not find the strength to pull your 7 year old daughter back up on the lift??? Fuck that!! If my kid slipped off the lift you better believe that Im gonna find the strength to pick him/her back up!!


You just reminded me of what happened to my Fiancee. One time we were getting on the lift (were weren't used to this one since we never really rode it before, maybe once or twice) and it caught her off guard because it takes off pretty fast. She didn't completely get on the chair and it lifted abruptly. Right as she was about to fall off I swung my left arm out and pushed her back on the chair. I don't think I would be able to do that under normal situations especially with my left arm. She was on my left side so it wasn't like a clothes line grab. It was the back of my arm and my hand hooked on her waist. I'm surprised that I didn't just fall with her. Adrenaline works wonders on your strength I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Leo said:


> You just reminded me of what happened to my Fiancee. One time we were getting on the lift (were weren't used to this one since we never really rode it before, maybe once or twice) and it caught her off guard because it takes off pretty fast. She didn't completely get on the chair and it lifted abruptly. Right as she was about to fall off I swung my left arm out and pushed her back on the chair. I don't think I would be able to do that under normal situations especially with my left arm. She was on my left side so it wasn't like a clothes line grab. It was the back of my arm and my hand hooked on her waist. I'm surprised that I didn't just fall with her. Adrenaline works wonders on your strength I guess.


That happened to me one time also! I just wasn't paying attention and the lift came and I was talking to the lift operator and the chair almost knocked me over and my BF grabbed me under my arms and pulled me onto the lift lol. When you gotta do what you gotta do, adrenaline does work wonders!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

So far I've only gone snowboarding twice..& at the last resort I went to the lifts didn't have bars across them..I'm not sure about the ones at the resort I went to in late 2008 though..I only got to go once because my husband broke his collar bone that day (his first time too) so we just started back up lol..& it was a non lift related accident


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

about a month ago in jay peak I hopped on the lift with a couple of skiers and we didn't put the thing down at first. about 10 minutes in the wind was fucking insane and I guess non of us wanted to be the wuss to put it down till the girl skier was like can we put this thing down now. I was like fuck ya we can. The wind felt like it was gonna rip my board off the bottom of my feet and you couldn't see the other lift in front of you our lift was like swaying from the wind like crazy. I guess you have to go to jay peak to realize the crazy wind I'm talking about random slightly off topic story I know.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe the dad had some back injury making him unable to pull up. Maybe it was really panful just to hold her. I think it would have caused more injury if the snowboarders tried to catch her. A falling board or skis would do some damage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

G2309 said:


> Maybe the dad had some back injury making him unable to pull up. Maybe it was really panful just to hold her. I think it would have caused more injury if the snowboarders tried to catch her. A falling board or skis would do some damage.


Whatever the excuse is...he should have pulled her up. End of story. I know if that was my dad, Im 24 yrs old, 5'8 and 130 lbs...he would have pulled me up. When it comes to a matter of life or death...like I said- you find the strength. In my eyes, as a parent you should do WHATEVER you have to do to protect your kid. Even if that means finding strength you dont even have.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Whatever the excuse is...he should have pulled her up. End of story. I know if that was my dad, Im 24 yrs old, 5'8 and 130 lbs...he would have pulled me up. When it comes to a matter of life or death...like I said- you find the strength. In my eyes, as a parent you should do WHATEVER you have to do to protect your kid. Even if that means finding strength you dont even have.



Well said........WHATEVER IT TAKES!! Imagine living with yourself had your kid fell and died or become crippled.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Whatever the excuse is...he should have pulled her up. End of story. I know if that was my dad, Im 24 yrs old, 5'8 and 130 lbs...he would have pulled me up. When it comes to a matter of life or death...like I said- you find the strength. In my eyes, as a parent you should do WHATEVER you have to do to protect your kid. Even if that means finding strength you dont even have.


yes and no, maybe thats all he could have done. cant blame him for not having the strength to pull her up. but remember he only had 1 hand on her jacket and the other hand on the chair to keep both of them from falling. maybe if he would have risk trying too hard to pull her up, maybe she would have felled from him slipping. so it is sometime better to have a stable static grip. but do blame him for allowing her to be in that situation...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

was riding up the lift today ( with bar up) and thinking about this thread when the lift came to a sudden stop ... made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


coffeenirvana said:


> Well said........WHATEVER IT TAKES!! Imagine living with yourself had your kid fell and died or become crippled.


Exactly!!!



yusoweird said:


> yes and no, maybe thats all he could have done. cant blame him for not having the strength to pull her up. but remember he only had 1 hand on her jacket and the other hand on the chair to keep both of them from falling. maybe if he would have risk trying too hard to pull her up, maybe she would have felled from him slipping. so it is sometime better to have a stable static grip. but do blame him for allowing her to be in that situation...


Well...whatever his decision was it worked...so :thumbsup: to him...but still, imagine yourself in that situation and tell me you wouldn't have even let it go that far...I would have caught her ass before she even slipped if that was my kid, and whether or not your a parent right now or in the future you know you would have too


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry i'm not making exscuses for him I'm just saying its possible to have such injuries that would allow you to ski but make it difficult to lift someone especially if it might mean you both fall off. 
We could have a whole new thread on irresponsible parents. I think all the clamour makes parents forget snowboarding is a dangerous sport. It is called an extreme sport but is often treated like going on the swings. Parents also seem to think that it is only kids which are learning which is why they leave their children stood around at the bottom of a lift exit to be crashed into by someone new to the sport.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

dannyd said:


> about a month ago in jay peak I hopped on the lift with a couple of skiers and we didn't put the thing down at first. about 10 minutes in the wind was fucking insane and I guess non of us wanted to be the wuss to put it down till the girl skier was like can we put this thing down now. I was like fuck ya we can. The wind felt like it was gonna rip my board off the bottom of my feet and you couldn't see the other lift in front of you our lift was like swaying from the wind like crazy. I guess you have to go to jay peak to realize the crazy wind I'm talking about random slightly off topic story I know.



You were riding the flyer werent you? Noone rides the flyer with the bar up until april.


----------

